# West Springfield hires, new Mayor postpones it



## JAYMEDINC (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2012/01/west_springfield_mayor_gregory.html


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

WEST SPRINGFIELD - Mayor Gregory C. Neffinger is not hiring three potential patrolmen recommended for the police department by the previous administration.

Neffinger said Monday he wants to postpone hirings until he can work with whoever replaces Police Chief Thomas E. Burke. Burke is scheduled to retire in March.

The three men recommended for hiring by the Public Safety Commission and former Mayor Edward J. Gibson are John McCarthy, John Wolowicz and Daniel Stuck.


----------

